# Disperse Tabs



## HyperShade (Mar 12, 2013)

So, I did NOT make this tab, I saw a video of some dude on youtube covering it yesterday and there was a link to a dropbox which was dead. So I checked out Ultimate-Guitar and behold a fucking spot on tab of Unbroken Shiver!!!!

If someone wants to claim credit for making the tab go ahead! I just wanted to share it with you guys cause I did a search and found nothing about Disperse tabs anywhere.

(Also just tried to upload it and for some reason I'm having trouble, but it's there for anyone who wants it!)

Unbroken Shiver Guitar Pro by Disperse @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## spilla (Apr 9, 2015)

Are there any others available? been a while since this was posted. 

and thanks for the link. The world needs more Jakub/Disperse tabs! Really hope they release a tab book soon, i must learn Message from Atlantis.


----------



## meteor685 (Apr 13, 2015)

ive been transcribing their stuff here and there, ill post some tabs when i can.

Also just so you know most of their stuff of the first album is nothing but major 7ths drop2, and minor7ths drop2 chords for the clean sections, and the rhyhtm sections) So learn those chords if you don't know em =)

.


----------

